# Strength Training through Calisthenics



## Citizen Lain (Aug 22, 2021)

Is it possible to significantly improve one's strength, endurance and flexibility through conditioning alone? There are obviously some major benefits to being stronger, tougher and so on, but I would rather not pay for expensive equipment and memberships.


----------



## NigKid (Aug 22, 2021)

The fuck do you mean? Do some push ups, they're free, unless you don't own a floor
A gym might allow you to train muscle groups more specifically, but if you don't have a specific goal in mind there are a fuck ton of bodyweight exercises


----------



## Justtocheck (Aug 22, 2021)

Pull ups really got you covered. If you can do 12 dead hang pull ups in a row, you probably also have a six pack, since pull ups train the abs. If your shoulders can handle it. dips are known as the upper body squat. Legs are kind of a hard one to cover. Sprinting and biking is good, as far as calesthetics go, one legged squats are a cool feature. But not everyone can handle and they take lots of experience to pull off. My advice? Buy a cheap 10 pound medicine ball and throw that bitch around in an open space like a park or empty garage. It really does pay for itself.


----------



## MrTroll (Aug 22, 2021)

I reduced my body fat percentage to 4% by just doing thumb exercises and drinking diet Coke instead of regular.


----------



## Red Hood (Aug 22, 2021)

Definitely. Push ups are generally a good measure of upper body strength and endurance. I throw sets of push ups and tricep pushups into my regular workout routine. a lot of great core exercises are calisthenics too. For strength (as opposed to size or tone), perform the exercise slowly and with good form for best results.

Without extra weight added calisthenics are great for endurance. Just increase reps gradually.


----------



## Idiotron (Aug 22, 2021)

This guy is a master of calisthenics.
If you train hard enough, you can do what he does.


----------

